# Beamswork LED



## JL15219 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a question I ordered and got a 72 inch Beamswork Pent Led Light fixture yesterday here are the specs:

Fixture Size: 71.50" x 7.50" x 1.25" (Add 0.65" in height with bracket installed)
LEDs Count: 280 (4th Gen with 0.5W LED) / 400 (3rd Gen with 0.2W LED)
10000 Lumens
Super energy efficient 0.5 watt high output LEDs
252x 10,000K LED
28x Actinic 460nm LED

I placed it on the tank yesterday but noticed that it made the Africans(Peacocks and some mubna) seem kind of washed out. I don't know if the light is too bright or what. Should I have gone with the 6500k? or maybe add some 5050 RGB LED strips or add a dimmer :help? I know that 10000k is suppose to show off the the colors best but the oranges and yellow seem a lot less bright for sure and the blues are okay I guess. I am just not happy with the colors......please help.


----------



## Cyphound (Oct 20, 2014)

I think it is the lumens not the spectrum, a dimmer might do what you want. Can it be returned. They make a quad version for freshwater that still uses 10000k but is 7500 lumens. Also Current sells there satellite + in a sticky strip. Up here in Canada it sells for about $80. This would give you more colours with it's RBG capabilities that would likely help wash down the whites. One last thing are the beamswork bulbs not replaceable. you could also remove a few to tame it down.


----------



## JL15219 (Jan 2, 2008)

So you think it may be too bright....I was kind of thinking that too. But do they make a dimmer for the beamswork?


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

i run into the same problem. i like the led lighting because it is a very clean look and gives the water a nice shimmer, however i have since swapped all my led lights back out to t8 and t5 lighting because i am able to bring out the colors better on the fish. i didnt go top of the line leds or anything so maybe that would make a difference. i used fluvals, marineland, beamsworks, and a few other and was unhappy with all of them from a color standpoint. def washed out fish


----------



## Handyjoe (Jan 11, 2015)

JL15219, this is the dimmer I use for my BeamsWork LED to lower the intensity. The connection is very straight forward. Most of the time, I leave it at 25% mode. It works ok, and rather inexpensive.
Joe.


----------



## johnnyblade (May 30, 2013)

JL15219 said:


> I have a question I ordered and got a 72 inch Beamswork Pent Led Light fixture yesterday here are the specs:
> 
> Fixture Size: 71.50" x 7.50" x 1.25" (Add 0.65" in height with bracket installed)
> LEDs Count: 280 (4th Gen with 0.5W LED) / 400 (3rd Gen with 0.2W LED)
> ...


They are way too bright for cichlids. I also bought the Pent double 36 Hi Lumens at 5700 lumens & it washes out their colours. These lights are for marine and inverts. I'm still trying to rid get of them, maybe find some kind of dimmer that might work or try and disable some of the leds from working.


----------



## Handyjoe (Jan 11, 2015)

Handyjoe said:


> JL15219, this is the dimmer I use for my BeamsWork LED to lower the intensity. The connection is very straight forward. Most of the time, I leave it at 25% mode. It works ok, and rather inexpensive.
> Joe.


Sorry, this is the link...

http://www.amazon.com/E-Goal-Controller ... RE38NW6WPF


----------



## johnnyblade (May 30, 2013)

Handyjoe said:


> Handyjoe said:
> 
> 
> > JL15219, this is the dimmer I use for my BeamsWork LED to lower the intensity. The connection is very straight forward. Most of the time, I leave it at 25% mode. It works ok, and rather inexpensive.
> ...


This works for which LED lights specifically? The beamswork? Don't the LEDs have to be dim-able for this to work properly.


----------



## Handyjoe (Jan 11, 2015)

johnnyblade said:


> Handyjoe said:
> 
> 
> > Handyjoe said:
> ...


I use it on both the BeamsWork and a ribbon DIY LED lights. Both work fine. In fact, you could use it on any LED light, I believe. Light Emitting Diode will dimmed if the the DC current gets reduced, which is the function of the dimmer, providing it is in the right DC voltage range.


----------



## johnnyblade (May 30, 2013)

If you say it works then this might be the ticket i need to lower the brightness on mine. Just wondering why i heard you can not dim LCD lights. Where do you plug this in? sorry for my ignorance.


----------



## JL15219 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Handyjoe didn't think it would work on the Beamswork....and that plugs directly to the Beamswork fixture?

JohnnyBlade do you have the 10000k or the 6700K?


----------



## johnnyblade (May 30, 2013)

I have the same ones except they are 36 inches 130 LEDs with 5700 lumens. They are super bright.


----------



## johnnyblade (May 30, 2013)

I bought 2x36 for my 6 footer knowing that these were made for marine aquariums. Hopefully this adaptor will help.


----------



## JL15219 (Jan 2, 2008)

yeah they are super bright I was actually surprised.....trying to see where it would be connected on the fixture.


----------



## johnnyblade (May 30, 2013)

If you look at your wire that screws into the fixture, there's a connection between the light fixture and the power cord itself. In between that. I know the power wire is not one piece to the light fixture.


----------



## JL15219 (Jan 2, 2008)

oh yeah that's right forgot about that.....thanks


----------



## Handyjoe (Jan 11, 2015)

JohnnyBlade, dimmer doesn't work on CFL light bulbs, unless it is the dimmable type. You mean to say LED, not LCD, right? I have that dimmer bridged between the supply and the light. So, disconnect the connection on the BeamsWork and insert the remote receiver in between. It's one male and one female. You can't possible plug it in wrong. My 48" BeamsWork is 10,000K, and I like to use the 25% mode, and sometimes even lower when I sit in front of my tank with all other light off. Another thing, the 10,000K or 6,700K, etc. is the temperature of the light in degree Kelvin. It's not the luminosity of the light as to the brightness. The higher the temperature, 10,000K for example, the more daylight color you'll see. The lower, the more yellowish color it projects. The remote dimmer only costs a few dollars. You can't go wrong with that...


----------



## Handyjoe (Jan 11, 2015)

Oh, I forgot to give you this heads up. When you trying out this dimmer the first time, it's best to remove the light fixture from the aquarium. The factory default setting on the dimmer is "strobe". When it turned on the first time, the strobe light scares the poop out of my cichlids. You can put the light back on the tank after switching it to the regular light mode. Hope you guys like it.
Joe.


----------



## johnnyblade (May 30, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up. I ordered 2 of them. I'll keep everything in mind.


----------



## Bombay (Mar 5, 2004)

johnnyblade said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I ordered 2 of them. I'll keep everything in mind.


Hi Johnny, Did the dimmers work for you?


----------



## johnnyblade (May 30, 2013)

I ordered them from China and I'm still waiting for them. Hopefully they'll be here this week so I could test them out already.


----------



## johnnyblade (May 30, 2013)

Ok guys, i received the LED controller with dimming capabilities. Just plugged it in,started to play with the settings and it works awesome.Many different adjustments can be made with this controller. Different brightness levels,adjustable brightness and some crazy strobe effects which nearly blinded me,lol.Anyways if your LED lights are too bright get one of these.Thanks for the suggestion boys really appreciate it.


----------



## Bombay (Mar 5, 2004)

Thanks for the update. Can you link to the controller?

Edit: is this it?
http://www.amazon.com/E-Goal-Contro...rp_a1_9_p?ie=UTF8&refRID=10VAPDRAJ5RE38NW6WPF

Do you just spice it in to the main power cord? Pictures if possible?


----------



## johnnyblade (May 30, 2013)

Bombay said:


> Thanks for the update. Can you link to the controller?
> 
> Edit: is this it?
> http://www.amazon.com/E-Goal-Contro...rp_a1_9_p?ie=UTF8&refRID=10VAPDRAJ5RE38NW6WPF
> ...


Yes that is the exact one.No splicing required it plugs right.


----------



## Handyjoe (Jan 11, 2015)

johnnyblade said:


> Ok guys, i received the LED controller with dimming capabilities. Just plugged it in,started to play with the settings and it works awesome.Many different adjustments can be made with this controller. Different brightness levels,adjustable brightness and some crazy strobe effects which nearly blinded me,lol.Anyways if your LED lights are too bright get one of these.Thanks for the suggestion boys really appreciate it.


I am glad it works out and that you like it. Enjoy!
Joe.


----------



## JL15219 (Jan 2, 2008)

Just got mine today works great!! For some reason thought it had a 75% setting but guess not but still works great. :thumb:


----------



## Handyjoe (Jan 11, 2015)

JL15219 said:


> Just got mine today works great!! For some reason thought it had a 75% setting but guess not but still works great. :thumb:


Press 50%, then press "+" light to what you like. It should turn back on this same desired level for you next time.


----------



## Frank512 (Sep 23, 2014)

I also bought the 280 LED Beamswork fixture and it's WAY too bright on my 180 gallon. I bought one of these dimmers after reading this thread and it works fantastic. I live alone and when I finally got fish, I was turning my lights on before I left for work and turning them off before I went to sleep and green algae was growing everywhere. Now I leave the lights on the lowest setting the entire day while I am at work and when I get home I just press the bright + button a couple of times and then shut off before I go to sleep.

I also ordered one of the timer modules for the light fixture and unfortunately it seems it can't be used in combination with the LED dimmer. The timer module plugs into the opposite end of the fixture as the power supply and it only operates at 12-24v, so when the fixutre is dimmed any lower then say 90%, the timer module just shuts off. I wanted to set it up to turn on and off automatically at the same time every day, but I can't keep this fixutre at 90% brightness (enough power for the timer to turn on) or the algae grows crazy. I guess there is really no option here? I don't know if there's any way to trick the module into thinking it has 12v.

Frank


----------



## johnnyblade (May 30, 2013)

Frank512 said:


> I also bought the 280 LED Beamswork fixture and it's WAY too bright on my 180 gallon. I bought one of these dimmers after reading this thread and it works fantastic. I live alone and when I finally got fish, I was turning my lights on before I left for work and turning them off before I went to sleep and green algae was growing everywhere. Now I leave the lights on the lowest setting the entire day while I am at work and when I get home I just press the bright + button a couple of times and then shut off before I go to sleep.
> 
> I also ordered one of the timer modules for the light fixture and unfortunately it seems it can't be used in combination with the LED dimmer. The timer module plugs into the opposite end of the fixture as the power supply and it only operates at 12-24v, so when the fixutre is dimmed any lower then say 90%, the timer module just shuts off. I wanted to set it up to turn on and off automatically at the same time every day, but I can't keep this fixutre at 90% brightness (enough power for the timer to turn on) or the algae grows crazy. I guess there is really no option here? I don't know if there's any way to trick the module into thinking it has 12v.
> 
> Frank


I use a regular appliance timer and it works perfect.


----------



## Frank512 (Sep 23, 2014)

johnnyblade said:


> Frank512 said:
> 
> 
> > I also bought the 280 LED Beamswork fixture and it's WAY too bright on my 180 gallon. I bought one of these dimmers after reading this thread and it works fantastic. I live alone and when I finally got fish, I was turning my lights on before I left for work and turning them off before I went to sleep and green algae was growing everywhere. Now I leave the lights on the lowest setting the entire day while I am at work and when I get home I just press the bright + button a couple of times and then shut off before I go to sleep.
> ...


Yeah that was my next idea. I wanted to be able to control times for the white and blue lights independently so that's why I got the Beamswork timer module since you can set an on and off time for both separately.


----------

